# Nail Clippers?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been using the cheap-o Pet Smart $7 nail clippers (guiloltine style) on Tillie's nails for well over a year now and they are DONE. Starting to crush more than clip, so I'm in the market for some new clippers!
What do all you self groomers use? I would like something moderatly priced and it doesn't HAVE to have a quick sensor since all but 1 of her nails are clear (wahooooOO!)!

and here's a picture just because... LOL my daughter was playing puppies and Tillie was NOT about to be left out! ha ha


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam likes the ones made by DoggyMan the best. Touch-up after clipping with emery boards from Sallys.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks Tom, I'll look into those!


----------



## maplegrovecindy (May 28, 2011)

I LOVE these nail clippers. They are stury and work well.






I also love the Safari dematting comb. When I brought my dog home from the breeder, she was full of mats. This comb works beautifully and I still occasionally use it for a stubborn mat. You can't beat the price for either!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! I'll look into those clippers too!
no need for a de matting tool here though!


----------

